# Delicious Chicken fricassee with cream for your Wine Drink



## sumanta (Apr 21, 2007)

I have been making delicious recipe for my family , by following the cooking videos of this popular website www.gourmandia.com .
If you love to cook, if you love food and all that goes with great food and good company you will really enjoy Gourmandia.com, the website for the chef in all of us.

Videos for Chicken fricassee with cream
http://www.gourmandia.com/video_recipes_cooking_videos.php?id=cd635f39a34368f


----------



## smurfe (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forums and thanks for the link to a great site. I checked a few of the videos out. Will visit this site often. I love gourmet cooking.


----------



## GrapeStomp (Dec 5, 2007)

that site is really lovely.


----------

